# The Grand Cube Race!



## goidlon (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey everybody this is a epic 3 week comp. With several events . All you need to do to sign up is put in your username in the username section then if you compete in an even put in your average (only average of 5 BTW) If you do not compete in an event do not put in anything. Regestration closes June 17th. But you can start competing early as today. Any events with a round 2 starts on June 25th. And 3x3 finals start July 1st it will be head to head. This is the spreadsheet to sign up . https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1k8IMqeLXRql52Lg_meWsZDJFTK6_-Vdxqoc1pNKk2bQ/edit#gid=0 Also competitor limit of 15 people.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2020)

I think this is like your 3rd "Great" mini comp


----------



## goidlon (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah I know but I good at this now cause I hosted a 30 person comp on my youtube channel and it went perfect


----------

